# No Nvidia 8 series clocking?



## hat (Sep 27, 2007)

Using AtiTool .26 I can't clock my xfx 8500gt. I will try set to max clocks for benching (690/440), and it defaults back to what I flashed the BIOS to (667/433)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

try .27!

Better yet why not use nvidia's control panel with the coolbits fix?


----------



## saikou (Sep 27, 2007)

atitool sucks anyway try coolbits or rivatuner


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

saikou said:


> atitool sucks anyway try coolbits or rivatuner



I wouldn't say it sux...you just gotta know how it works, and be willing to try a diff. version if the first 1 didn't work.

Seems to work fine for me wether running my X850XTPE ,X1950PRO, or my 7600GT's in SLI!!!


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't understand rivatuner, and coolbits didn't work. The 8 series has that new control pannel and coolbits won't work on it for some reason. I would have to use ntune, but I went through a BIOS flash with 24/7 clocks on my card just to get rid of it as it was conflicting with my motherboard's BIOS settings and I didn't want to screw around with ntune anymore.

hm .27 will try


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2007)

.27 beta 2 not working. When I move the sliders to the desired clocks, they simply revert back to 667/433.


----------



## saikou (Sep 27, 2007)

let us know what clocks u get


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2007)

My clocks are in every post I make


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to advise installing ntune then...I did it with the 162.?? drivers, cuz it wouldnt clock the 7600's without it. Have found no adverse effects from it...doesnt really need to be there other than it uses the GFX test to check for stability!


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2007)

hat said:


> I would have to use ntune, but I went through a BIOS flash with 24/7 clocks on my card just to get rid of it as it was conflicting with my motherboard's BIOS settings and I didn't want to screw around with ntune anymore.



cough


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry I did miss that , I guess the only other tip I can come up with is to either try ticking the driver level OCing in atitool if availiable.  Could try Ray Adams traytools also I guess. Or bite the bullit and read up on how to manage rivatuner!

As far as ntune goes ...it just needs installed , you do all the clocking throught the Nvidia control panel and not ntune. Not sure if that matters?!?


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2007)

Does ocing on a 8600/8500 work the same way like the 8800's?  Shaders ocing with the gpu?


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

to really OC the 8xxx cards you need Riva 2.04/05 ,end of story.


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rivatuner doesn't work so well for me, ATiTool only works when trying to find the max core and memory speeds.


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Rivatuner doesn't work so well for me, ATiTool only works when trying to find the max core and memory speeds.


 The 8xxx series OC different. And the only way to do the new way is with riva 2.04/05.


----------

